# Comic Book Art



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Feelin' a little bored this morning (ah geez, it's after twelve)... I mean...

Feelin' a little bored this afternoon  so I thought I'd bring this thread from my board over here. I haven't spoken with any of you (except Sinister) about comics, so I'm not sure how many here are fans, or what they're fans of (except I think Lilith likes Anime... but I could be confusing her with someone else  ).

As for myself, I've been a comic fan forever. Recentely though, my tastes have switched a bit and I find myself a massive fan of Alex Ross, Adam Hughes, Michael Turner, and Joseph Michael Linsner. All four are uber-talented artists, IMHO.

Anyhoo, I've done a bit of the 'ol drawing myself, and here's a recent sample of a soon-to-be used cover for a comic that me and a friend are working on, just for kicks.










Anyway... thoughts on the picture? Thoughts on comics? It's all golden, folks -- let's stir up some discussion.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Good artistic rendering, Tallee, and here I thought your particular talents lay in running a cool board and candy snatching! 

Bat's with something else on his mind other than nabbing The Joker...!

Seriously though, I've always liked comics from as long as I can remember what they were. Some of my favorite artists have been Ron Lim, John Buscema, Ernie Chan, John Byrne, Whilce Portacio, Jim Lee, Marc Silvestri, Simon Bisley, Todd McFarlane, Seriperi, Azipiri and Bob Layton. Most of those aforementioned artists did work in _Heavy Metal Magazine_ and the B&W magazine, _The Savage Sword of Conan._ Lim's definitive work was on the Thanos saga's and _The Silver Surfer._ Of course everyone knows Lee, Portacio, McFarlane, Byrne and Silvestri and their particular works with Marvel, Image and DC. Bob Layton was an artist on _The Invincible Iron-Man_ back in the 80's.

Roy Thomas and Jim Starlin are my favorite writers. I can discuss comics 'til the cows come home. Not up on some of the latest stuff, too many issues coming out that have too high a price tag for what's between the covers.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Comics and I sort of parted ways a while back. It was probably around the time that Bagley was drawing my favorite book... The Amazing Spider-Man. IMHO, he ruined that book with bad artwork and the writing in that era was pretty trashy too.

I also used to read The Incredible Hulk and Iron Man very regularly, but lost interest when Hulk had all three personas combined into one and when Iron Man was confined to his suit. I dunno, I just guess the overall bad writing at Marvel in the mid-to-late 90s are what did me in.

Oh yeah, and I was also an avid reader of Milk and Cheese... dairy products gone bad. "Gin makes a man mean." Classic.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh yeah, good job Tallee. I may have to comission you to draw some art for my flyers too.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Good work!!

Yep I am the anime freak... But I like all kinds of animation and comics alike. I am working on character design at the moment hopefully I will have all the clean versions up soon.

I love comics. I am plaining on working on a few comics here and there. I am not sure when but soon enough. ^^


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I never really was into The Hulk too much. I stopped reading Shellhead's comic when Layton left. I'd pick up an issue here or there, but as soon as they put Jim Rhodes as Warmachine instead of Tony Stark as Iron-Man, they completely lost me. I always liked Iron-Man, and collected _The Avengers_ almost solely for him. You're right Z, there was a lot of trashy writing in that era, but the few books that were worth buying were really worth the dinero. I hated that the industry kept pushing several covers of the same book, chromium covers, filler issues that you had to have to not miss anything in a series you were keeping up with, etc. etc. During that time, you had to have a personal loan, sell drugs or fence stolen goods to keep up your comic habit.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I really spent every dime I earned in High School on two things... my sub-par musical gear, and comics. I think most of it was spent on comics. Hell, to save enough money for *one*more*book*, I would even ride my bicycle to Quincy Center to save the bus fare it would have cost me.

All the things you mentioned are exactly what burned me out. In fact, at the end, I wasn't reading one single marvel or DC book... My purchases consisted of misc. issues of Hate, Milk and Cheese, and Savage Dragon. Anyone that knows any of those books, knows that release dates for all of them are sporadic at best, with Savage Dragon being the most remotely consistent.

Thanks to McFarlane's "Spider-Man" for igniting the whole dumbass variant cover crappola, and to Lee's "X-Men" for helping make it become the beast it came to be known as. ****... I think I still have all five covers of that dumb book.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, I remember the first variant covers for _X-Men._ I think I only snagged two of them, The Magneto one, and the one that had Cyclops, Wolverine and Gambit (or was Beast on the cover? Can't remember. I no longer have it!  ) I crapped out shortly after that. I read the Magneto & The Acolytes series, The Omega Red storyline, and that was it. At the time I was trying to juggle _The New Warriors, Gaurdians of the Galaxy, The Silver Surfer, WildC.A.T's, Codename: Strykeforce, The Savage Sword of Conan, Heavy Metal, Cyberforce, Ghost Rider_ and whatever Thanos books were out. They dropped off one by one until I wasn't getting anything. Now, my money is wasted on DVD's and CD's. Well, guess we have to waste it on something!


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

My favorite artist is Mark Bagley, although it seems a lot of people don't like him  . I love Ultimate Spiderman! A close second is Francisco Herrera. 
The artist I hate the most is John Romita Jr. his detail was awful, I'm so glad he's done with amazing. I suffered his reign of terror far to long.


----------

